# The Perception of Unique Yellow Varies by Season



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 5, 2015)

My interest in portable/fixed/any lighting waxes and wanes by the time of year, picking up steam around late August/early September, peaking in October through early December, and becoming fairly dead by January. It doesn't mean I don't use and enjoy my lights outside those times, it just means that my interest in tints, output, etc...is highly influenced by the length of day and by my perceived color temperature of the daylight outdoors in our friendly neighborhood northern hemisphere. 

This article describes how the human perception of what is known as "unique yellow" changes based upon the time of year. Unique yellow is yellow that a person perceives without any hint of blue, green, or red mixed in. 

From January through mid August I don't really care as much about tints or color temperature, but that changes as my perception of the length of day and the color temperature of the sun changes. 

Thought you guys might enjoy the read. 

Link


----------



## SemiMan (Aug 5, 2015)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> My interest in portable/fixed/any lighting waxes and wanes by the time of year, picking up steam around late August/early September, peaking in October through early December, and becoming fairly dead by January. It doesn't mean I don't use and enjoy my lights outside those times, it just means that my interest in tints, output, etc...is highly influenced by the length of day and by my perceived color temperature of the daylight outdoors in our friendly neighborhood northern hemisphere.
> 
> This article describes how the human perception of what is known as "unique yellow" changes based upon the time of year. Unique yellow is yellow that a person perceives without any hint of blue, green, or red mixed in.
> 
> ...




Very interesting paper. Thank You

Semiman


----------

